# Need help identifying a fish...



## richter.billy (Dec 28, 2018)

This guy is the elusive assorted cichlid lol. Guy at pet store said peacock but was all he could say. Pinkish coloring with almost transparent appearance. Any idea what he is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

All I see is a Red Zebra and an apparent Johanni transitioning from yellowish juvenile color. both of these types are often hybrids, but I don't see one of the pinkish hybrids that they call Dragon Blood Peacocks or whatever.


----------



## richter.billy (Dec 28, 2018)

Maybe this will help. I have a red zebra but this one looks different.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Still doesn't really look like one of the "Peacock" hybrids IMO, looks like a poor quality Red Zebra, or a hybrid of one. Not really an "anything" except close to a Red Zebra.


----------



## richter.billy (Dec 28, 2018)

Went to a different pet store and asked and found a few pics and videos and am pretty sure it's a ruby crystal peacock.


----------



## tuna (Nov 8, 2004)

Noki is right it's a poor colored red zebra and definitely not a peacock. Or maybe a hybrid of some sort.


----------

